# A jointer jig for the table saw.



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

Well here is a jig that I have been using for the past few weeks. The picture is an example of what the setup is like. But instead of the laminate, I got some clearance laminate shelves and used that by cutting in the thickness of the blade kerf half way through.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very nice solution*

This method has been around for a long time, but for edge jointing without either a straight line rip jig OR a jointer it will work well. For those who may not understand the principle, it's like having vertical tables with a non-adjustable off set. The board enters on the infeed side and exits with a small amount removed by the exposed blade in the offset.

Constant inward and forward pressure will assure an accurate joint.


----------



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

It works great. I have even been able to use it as a guide to flatten my boards with the table saw if they are warped too badly for the planer


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I use a similar method on my router table. My fence has two movable faces, I put some shim stock behind the out feed face for the desired thickness. Use a good straight bit in the router and it works great for 4/4 or less stock.


----------



## Lennyk (Jan 18, 2014)

So this is just a board clamped to the fence and fence positioned so blade is just inline with the outfeed side with the extra thickness ?

I use the clamp piece to flat board method but I still find that the first couple inches are usually cut a little thinner, maybe my feed technique.


----------



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

I have thought about that method, but I am on a super tight budget at the moment and I used my money to buy a sheet of mdf to build a saw sled. More worried about safety first. LoL, what am I saying here? That jig is far from safe. Guess I wanted to put the money towards a 1 x 3 x 6 board of laminate shelving to experiment with. 

Honestly it works, and I am figuring things out as I go along. I have 12 pallets of wood to work with and build small things before I start looking into purchasing rough lumber.


----------



## penpoint (Nov 24, 2015)

> cutting in the thickness of the blade kerf


How did you cut that in? Router?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Saw Dust Sniffer said:


> I have thought about that method, but I am on a super tight budget at the moment and I used my money to buy a sheet of mdf to build a saw sled. More worried about safety first. LoL, what am I saying here? That jig is far from safe. Guess I wanted to put the money towards a 1 x 3 x 6 board of laminate shelving to experiment with.
> 
> Honestly it works, and I am figuring things out as I go along. I have 12 pallets of wood to work with and build small things before I start looking into purchasing rough lumber.


You can and will dull the piss out of that one side of the blade though... 

Whoever sharpens your blades may look at you a bit funny when you drop that one off. :yes:


----------

